# Meguiar's G220 Microfibre Kit - Save £70!!!



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

So, how do you fancy a little one off deal?

*Meguiar's G220 V2 with the full Microfibre Kit*

What's included:

Meguiar's G220 V2 - £169.95
Meguiar's Correction Compound - £31.95
Meguiar's Finishing Compound - £24.95
Meguiar's 5" Cutting Discs - £16.95
Meguiar's 5" Finihsing Discs - £16.95
Meguiar's 3" Cutting Discs - £14.95
Meguiar's 3" Finishing Discs - £14.95

*Total - £290.65*

*Today's Special Offer Price - £220 delivered!!!!*

Only 2 packs available :thumb:

Let me know of your interest and will send over Paypal details via PM :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Would you offer this as a 'deal' but without the G220 (I have one already)


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sure I can sort you a deal out. We have just started a 10% off sale until Tuesday 9am but will see what else I can do for you :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> I'm sure I can sort you a deal out. We have just started a 10% off sale until Tuesday 9am but will see what else I can do for you :thumb:


Thanks - drop me a PM if you prefer.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Ns1980 said:


> Would you offer this as a 'deal' but without the G220 (I have one already)


Could i get the same deal if possible? thanks:thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Would you offer this as a 'deal' but without the G220 (I have one already)


+1 would also be interested, please let us know. :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

All gone unfortunately (i'm out of Finishing 5" pads), will re-stock and do a group but on the Microfibre kit without the G220 is there is enough interest?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry I keep writing 6", the large pads are 5" :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Waxamomo said:


> All gone unfortunately (i'm out of Finishing 5" pads), will re-stock and do a group but on the Microfibre kit without the G220 is there is enough interest?


I would be up for that


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Im in if you can do it


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Right guy's these have gone, but will try and sort out a little GB for the Microfibre Kit :thumb:


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

i.d be up for that aswell


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't suppose you'll be doing something similar to this again soon?


----------



## BrinB (Jul 3, 2011)

Interested in the offer (inc 220)


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

MF kit on its own would be awesome.


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be up for the microfibre kits too if you can put a deal together :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Waxamomo said:


> All gone unfortunately (i'm out of Finishing 5" pads), will re-stock and do a group but on the Microfibre kit without the G220 is there is enough interest?


Mine arrived today - thank you Chris (especially for the sweets!)


----------



## geordiemann (Mar 18, 2012)

Guttered I missed this


----------

